# Deitar a mão



## Dedu

Em português (pelo menos de Portugal) usa-se muito esta expressão:

"Se eu lhe deito a mão, ele está feito."

Enquanto em português, neste contexto, quer dizer: Se eu o apanhar, bato-lhe.

"Echar una mano" parece-me ter a conotação de ajudar alguém.

Alguém me pode dizer se pode ser usado no contexto português mencionado acima? ou se há outra expressão em espanhol (preferencialmente castelhano)?


----------



## Dedu

PS - Ajudar em Português, para os curiosos, não seria deitar a mão... mas sim "dar a mão".

Se necessitar de ajuda, eu dou-lhe uma mãozinha. =)


----------



## Kutz

Em espanhol "echar una mano" é ajudar, que eu saiba, nao tem outro significado.


----------



## Mangato

Vou ver se entendi. Você procura a tradução para _Se eu lhe deito a mão, ele está feito?_

Em espanhol seria  _*Si le pongo la mano encima está arreglado. (Esta aviado, está listo, está apañado,*_ e não sei quantas variante mais)

Echar una mano = ajudar, colaborar
Echar mano = pegar    _La policía echó mano al ladrón_*

*


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Deitar a mão" neste contexto parece significar que uma pessoa vai "baixar o sarrafo" em outra, e não, ajudar. Traduzindo para o carioquês: *Se eu baixo o sarrafo nele, já era!*


----------



## Alentugano

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Deitar a mão" neste contexto parece significar que uma pessoa vai "baixar o sarrafo" em outra, e não, ajudar. Traduzindo para o carioquês: *Se eu baixo o sarrafo nele, já era!*


 
Mais comum do que este_ *deito*_* a mão* seria _"Se eu o apanho...", "Se eu lhe ponho a mão...", _pelo menos na minha zona.


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Deitar a mão" neste contexto parece significar que uma pessoa vai "baixar o sarrafo" em outra



Acho que não, WSE. Pelo que entendi, "deitar a mão" corresponderia à nossa ideia geral de "pegar" (atenção, hispanohablantes: nada a ver com aquele "pegar" de vocês que se associa à violência física, mas alguma relação semântica com o "pegar" no sentido de unir uma coisa a outra, já que se trata de "agarrar"). A ideia de "baixar o sarrafo" viria no segundo passo da frase: "ele está feito", ou seja, vou bater nele (como explica o Dedu), vou-lhe "baixar o sarrafo"(curioso observar que, para nós, "estar feito" possa significar algo bem diferente, quase oposto: "alcançar uma boa situação"). Não sei em carioquês, mas, para mim, uma possibilidade de expressar a ideia da frase do Dedu de modo corriqueiro seria *"Se eu pegar esse cara, ele 'tá ferrado (comigo)"*.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Acho que não, WSE. Pelo que entendi, "deitar a mão" corresponderia à nossa ideia geral de "pegar" (atenção, hispanohablantes: nada a ver com aquele "pegar" de vocês que se associa à violência física, mas alguma relação semântica com o "pegar" no sentido de unir uma coisa a outra, já que se trata de "agarrar"). A ideia de "baixar o sarrafo" viria no segundo passo da frase: "ele está feito", ou seja, vou bater nele (como explica o Dedu), vou-lhe "baixar o sarrafo"(curioso observar que, para nós, "estar feito" possa significar algo bem diferente, quase oposto: "alcançar uma boa situação"). Não sei em carioquês, mas, para mim, uma possibilidade de expressar a ideia da frase do Dedu de modo corriqueiro seria *"Se eu pegar esse cara, ele 'tá ferrado (comigo)"*.


Creio que nossa diferença de interpretação está em "deito".

Eu interpretei o "deito" como "baixo (a mão)" no sentido de bater/descer o sarrafo.
Você interpretou como "pegar", "agarrar". Ambas interpretações são possíveis embora eu mesmo agora me incline mais pela sua interpretação do que pela minha. Como o Alentugano é português e interpretou da mesma forma que você, fico com a sua interpretação.


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Creio que nossa diferença de interpretação está em "deito".
> 
> Eu interpretei o "deito" como "baixo (a mão)" no sentido de bater/descer o sarrafo.
> Você interpretou como "pegar", "agarrar".



Alguma interpretação sempre há. Mas note que a minha não fez mais do que dar atenção à explicação original do Dedu e trocar "apanhar" (pt Pt) por "pegar" (pt Br):



> em português, neste contexto, quer dizer: Se eu o apanhar, bato-lhe.


, escreveu o Dedu.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O apressadinho come cru.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

A Dedu solicita também a expressão em espanhol, e..., saberão me desculpar com tanta participação calificada neste assunto, mas ainda não consegui entender o que significa em português.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

> A Dedu solicita também a expressão em espanhol, e..., saberão me desculpar com tanta participação qualificada neste assunto, mas ainda não consegui entender o que significa em português.


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> A Dedu solicita também a expressão em espanhol, e..., saberão me desculpar com tanta participação calificada neste assunto, mas ainda não consegui entender o que significa em português.



O que "deitar a mão" significa em português nesse contexto corresponde (acho!) àquilo que poderia significar em espanhol "agarrar a alguien", mas num sentido não literal. Ou seja: tenho um assunto pendente com fulano e ele não está presente; desejo ardentemente _"encontrá-lo, dirigir-me até ele e tratar de resolver esse assunto"_ - toda essa frase é, mais ou menos, o significado de "deitar-lhe a mão".


----------



## WhoSoyEu

*Si lo encuentro le vuelo los sesos.*

Quizás no tan rudo y sí una expresión un poquitín más delicada... a alguien se le ocurre?


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> *Si lo encuentro le vuelo los sesos.*
> 
> Quizás no tan rudo y sí una expresión un poquitín más delicada... a alguien se le ocurre?



Não sei por que, mas você me fez lembrar de Sidney Magal: "Se eu te pego com outro, eu te mato, te mando algumas flores e depois escapo", versos que poderiam ter sido a epígrafe da Lei Maria da Penha...


----------



## Lgpe

"Si te agarro te mato" seria uma expresao muito usada na Argentina.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

okporip said:


> Não sei por que, mas você me fez lembrar de Sidney Magal: "Se eu te pego com outro, eu te mato, te mando algumas flores e depois escapo", versos que poderiam ter sido a epígrafe da Lei Maria da Penha...



Não sabe porquê? Pela delicadeza das duas frases provavelmente ...


----------



## dubjerk

Hola, eu sou do Perú, e de acordo ao lido, acho que pode ser traduzido na linguagem coloquial como: "si lo atrapo (agarro, cojo - del verbo coger), está perdido"; ou seja, se eu pegar alguém que fez alguma coisa ruim para mim, ele vai ter que enfrentar as conseqüências. E se é mais fácil para vocês entendê-lo em inglês, seria: "if i catch him, he´s done!"

Espero que a minha humilde opinião seja de ajuda


----------

